# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Tip: Mozilla beschleunigen

## Leberwurstsaft

http://www.linuxorbit.com/modules.ph...tid=546&page=1

die Datei kann auch unter ~/.mozilla/ "username" /*.slt ... liegen

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Lohnt es sich ?!

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

bei meinem 1 GHz Athlon auf jeden Fall, der Seitenaufbau beginnt sofort, dafür zwar kurzfristig höhere Rechenlast, aber wen juckts

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Fein  :Wink: 
Dann werde ich es vielleicht auch noch tweaken *ggg*

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Toff

Yops, finde auch dass der Saeitenaufbau einen Tick schneller geworden ist. Guter Tip  :Smilie:  

CU
 Toff

----------


## Headcrash23

GENIAL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Dann muss es sich ja wirklich lohnen *hehe* !

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Azrael in Hell

Geil, funzt wirklich !!!

Greetz Azrael

----------


## Leberwurstsaft

ach ja, und wers nicht braucht:

Disk Cache auf 0 stellen, dafür Memory Cache erhöhen (habs auf 256000), da er nicht mehr auf der Festplatte rumrödelt bringts auch noch mal ein klitze kleines bißchen.(aber vielleicht bild ich mir das auch nur ein  :Smilie:   )

----------


## pitfl

Danke! Der Tipp bringt wirklich was. Echt Klasse!

Nun müßte Mozilla nur noch etwas schneller starten.

mfg
pit

----------


## dragon's might

ja mozilla müsste wie in windos (nicht schlagen) in der linken leiste unten sein!
kann sim ja auch  :Wink:

----------


## fs111

Super Tipp! Der Rast ja jatzt quasi! Aber Dragon's might hat Recht, so ein Quicklaunch fehlt echt noch, auch für OpenOffice in Gnome2, das einzige, was ich da gefunden habe, ist für KDE oder Gnome 1.X

fs111

----------


## holgerw

Hi,




> Nun müßte Mozilla nur noch etwas schneller starten.


Dann einfach phoenix nutzen, der startet spürbar schneller und baut auf die gecko engine von mozilla.
Irgendwie erscheint mir das "phoeniix" Projekt eh wie ein "Tochterprojekt" von Mozilla  :Smilie: 

Grüße,
     Holger

----------


## -Sensemann-

mmh wo gibts den? :P

----------


## holgerw

Hi,

hier: http://komodo.mozilla.org/pub/phoeni.../latest-trunk/

Und lies vielleicht auch mal hier:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/phoenix/

Grüße,
   Holger

----------


## -Sensemann-

mmh muss man wieder in verzeicnisse kopieren ? mmh

----------


## holgerw

Hi,

Als root:
cp phoenix-i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar.gz /usr/local && cd /usr/local
tar xvzf phoenix-i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar.gz

Als User im eigenen Homeverzeichnis:
ln -s /usr/local/phoenix/phoenix phoenix
./phoenix

Wolltest Du das wissen? Sorry, habe Dein "mmh muss man wieder in verzeicnisse kopieren ? mmh" nicht richtig verstanden  :Wink: 

Grüße,
   Holger

----------


## -Sensemann-

danke  :Smilie: )

man du kannst echt hellsehen  :Smilie: 

woher haste diese kugel ?

----------


## holgerw

Sag ich nicht. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Berichte doch mal, wie Dir die Performance gefällt.

Grüße,
     Holger

----------


## -Sensemann-

einfach nur derbst genial  :Smilie: 

very much thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Sensemann-

hab jetzt nur noch ein problem

ich bearbeite ICEwm mit

iceme

und wenn ich dann phoenix eintrage und den command

./phoenix

dann erscheint das nicht als menü punkt unter apps. wie ich das eingetragen hab !

----------


## holgerw

Hi,

bei icewm muss ich leider passen. Arbeite unter kde, von einem Icon dort starte ich phoenix.
Zur Not kannst Du das Teil ja erstmal über ne Konsole starten. Den Verknüpfungstipp mit ln -s habe ich gegeben, weil ich nichts desktopspezifisches posten wollte und mir nicht klar war, dass Du icewm nutzt - vielleicht kann Dir ein icewm User noch einen Tipp geben.

Schön, dass der Browser bei Dir rennt. Die Performance von phoenix hat mich vor einigen Monaten beim Testen auch begeistert.

Grüße,
   Holger

----------


## -Sensemann-

wie verknüpfe ich dann das ich nur phoeni x eingeben muss?

ps: benutze ihn auch unter windows  :Smilie:

----------


## dk5hr

> _Original geschrieben von -Sensemann-_ 
> *wie verknüpfe ich dann das ich nur phoenix eingeben muss?*


 


> ln -s /usr/local/phoenix/phoenix /usr/bin/phoenix


 Dadurch wird ein Link nach /usr/bin gelegt.
Beim Aufruf von Programmen ohne ./ wird ja u.a. dieser Ordner durchsucht.
Jetzt kannst du in der Konsole oder sonstwo einfach phoenix eingeben und er wird gestartet.

Vielen Dank übrigens für den Tip.
Mein Mozilla wurde jetzt auch einen Tick schneller.

MfG dk5hr

----------


## holgerw

Hi,

ohne Punkt geht dann, wenn phoenix Dir als User in einem Pfad zur Verfügung steht. Gib mal an der Konsole ein:
set

Da asiehst Du eventuell folgendes unter anderem:
PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games

Einfach als root in /usr/local/bin die Verknüpfung von phoenix legen:
ln -s /usr/local/phoenix/phoenix /usr/local/bin/phoenix

So, nun starte als User die Konsole neu, von nun an startest Du phoenix ohne Punkt ohne komplette Pfadangabe.

Grüße,
   Holger

P.S.: Da war jemand schneller  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Sensemann-

> Xlib: connection to ":.0" refused by server
> Xlb: Client is not authirzed to connect to Server
> 
> GTK-Warning**: cannot open display: :0.0


das bekomm ich als antwort!

----------


## dk5hr

Das kommt, wenn man GTK-Programme als Root ausführen will.
Damit du den Phoenix trotzdem als Root starten kannst gibst du als User (!!!) ein:


> xhost +localhost


 Dadurch erlaubst du Root auch auf den lokalen X-Server zuzugreifen. (Ich hoffe, die Erklärung stimmt  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## -Sensemann-

arg ich bin zu müde .)

vielen dank  :Smilie: 


ps: unter windows kommt mir der Phoenix Browser langsamer vor..beim starten!

----------


## Supernature

Noch ein Hinweis zur Anwendung des "Tweaks"
Die Datei prefs.js wird von Mozilla automatisch generiert. Sperrt man sie für Schreibzugriffe, werden Änderungen an den sonstigen Einstellungen nicht mehr übernommen.

Eleganter ist es, im selben Verzeichnis eine Datei mit dem Namen "user.js" zu erstellen und die Zeile 'user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);'  dort einzutragen. So bleibt die prefs.js unangetastet und die eigenen Änderungen auch transparenter.

----------


## gfc

ich denke ins Forum "tipps und Tricks" passt dieser Thread deutlich besser...

----------


## Flightbase

gnah !
warum loben alle phoenix ?
auf der arbeit mit woody rechnern schiesst er sich wech, aufm einem schleppi mit LFS schiesst er sich wech - und auf dieser workstation mit debian SID auch.
dazu kommt dass er manchmal einfach ein fenster nach dem nächsten aufmacht... plopp plopp plopp - wiue diese scherzseiten.
ok das mit den fenstern hatte ich nur auf einem rechner. aber das sich der bursche ständig wechhängt überall.

any tips ?

greets, Nik

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Flightbase_ 
> *gnah !
> warum loben alle phoenix ?
> auf der arbeit mit woody rechnern schiesst er sich wech, aufm einem schleppi mit LFS schiesst er sich wech - und auf dieser workstation mit debian SID auch.
> dazu kommt dass er manchmal einfach ein fenster nach dem nächsten aufmacht... plopp plopp plopp - wiue diese scherzseiten.
> ok das mit den fenstern hatte ich nur auf einem rechner. aber das sich der bursche ständig wechhängt überall.
> 
> any tips ?
> 
> greets, Nik*


tipps?? du brauchst eher ne gute Install...

ich hab phoenix sowohl unter Win wie unter linux und er läuft super schnell und stabil... pop-ups kommen ned, sie werden standartmäsig gesperrt...

weiss echt ned, wo dein problem liegt...

----------


## spirou

Hab auch LFS und absolut keine Probleme mit Phoenix.

Grüßle
Spirou  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeeksTheMoon

kann man dem Phoenix auch die deutsche Sprache angewöhnen? Wenn ich auf die Lokalisierungs-Page von Mozilla gehe, dann schmiert Phoenix immer ab.

----------


## gladiac

zurück zu der einstellung...  :Smilie: 

ich hab mozilla 1.3a und hab die prefs.js nicht schreibgeschützt und die einstellung bleibt trotzdem stehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Kentar

> ich hab mozilla 1.3a und hab die prefs.js nicht schreibgeschützt und die einstellung bleibt trotzdem stehen


bei Netscape 7.01 auch!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGrudge

> _Original geschrieben von Leberwurstsaft_ 
> *ach ja, und wers nicht braucht:
> 
> Disk Cache auf 0 stellen, dafür Memory Cache erhöhen (habs auf 256000), da er nicht mehr auf der Festplatte rumrödelt bringts auch noch mal ein klitze kleines bißchen.(aber vielleicht bild ich mir das auch nur ein   )*


bin ich blind?
wo kann ich denn den Memory Cache bei Mozilla 1.4 einstellen?
oder gibts das feature nicht mehr?
cache (wohl disc-cache) habe ich auf 0, aber das mit memory finde ich nicht!

----------


## freaxx

> _Original geschrieben von TheGrudge_ 
> *bin ich blind?
> wo kann ich denn den Memory Cache bei Mozilla 1.4 einstellen?
> oder gibts das feature nicht mehr?
> cache (wohl disc-cache) habe ich auf 0, aber das mit memory finde ich nicht!*


hallo,
gib mal in der Adressleiste about**:config ein, dann listet er alle configs auf.
Der disk cache heisst:
browser.cache.disk.capacity
der memory cache:
browser.memory.disk.capacity
diesen kannst du mit Rechtscklick auf den Wert mit dem Eintrag Bearbeiten ändern.

gruss

----------


## T0X!C

Super, danke für den Tip, es surft sich jetzt viel besser.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sonny

bei mir gehts nicht!

.mozilla/default/*.slt/prefs.js: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

----------


## fs111

Dann heißt Dein Profil anders.

fs111

----------


## LX-Ben

MozillaFirebird ist vielseitig genug und trotzdem das Rennpferd
unter den den Mozilla-Abkömmlingen.

Und jetzt gibt es diesen prächtigen Beschleuniger auch für MozillaFirebird.
So bin ich vorgegangen: Im Verzeichnisbaum /home/%username%/MozillaFirebird
gibt es KEINE prefs.js, aber ein Javascript mit dem Inhalt 'user_pref=' musste
es sein, denn der genannte Kniff müsste auch bei einem Mozilla-Abkömmling
funktionieren.

Tatsächlich fand ich unter den 5 Dateien /home/%username%/MozillaFirebird/*.js,
die ich (am Beispiel) mit
'cat  /home/%username%/MozillaFirebird/defaults/pref/all.js | grep user_pref'
durchsuchte - all.js ist übrigens die EINZIGE JS-Datei, in der 'user_pref'
vorkommt. Also startete ich

'kwrite /home/pgsm1/MozillaFirebird/defaults/pref/all.js'
und fügte diese Zeile am Ende ein -
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);

und nun beschleunigt MozillaFirebird bei der Webseiten-Anzeige wie auch alle
anderen Mozilla-Abkömmlinge.

----------


## haefsamfan

wenn du Suse hast müsste er über

locate prefs.js

den Ort für diese Dateien anzeigen. Bi mir machte ers so.

----------


## Dragoran

geht dasauch bei Epiphany ? wenn ja wie?

----------


## -Sensemann-

Wo finde ich die alte 0.5 ? 

die neue 7.0 soll ja nicht unter Woody laufen. (anderer GCC? )

----------


## LX-Ben

Bei firefox0.8 (deutsch) muss die Präferenz für den beschleunigten Bildschirmaufbau user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);
nun (an beliebiger Stelle) in die Datei file:/home/user1/.phoenix/default/fet6l94u.slt/prefs.js geschrieben werden. Der schnellere Bildschirmaufbau ist wieder deutlich bemerkbar. Und das Scrollen ist deutlich gleichmäßiger als bei meinem Zwangsbrowser IE6 in der Firma.

/fet6l94u.slt/ ist dabei ein individuell von firefox vergebener Verzeichnisname, der bei jeder Neuinstallation anders ausfällt (getestet mit auf zwei Partitionen).

Frage zum individuell vergebenen Verzeichnisnamen: Eine PC-GUID im Verzeichnisnamen `a la MS ist daher auszuschließen, aber wie erklärt sich dann diese individuelle  Namensbildung?

----------


## Rampage

@LX Ben: Schreib mal bitte nicht ganz so verklauselt. Mir brummt schon der Kopf.  :Big Grin: 

Zum Thread:

Was man auch noch ändern kann sind folgende Zeilen (nach Eingabe von "about**:config" in der Eingabezeile):

  network.http.pipelining   auf "true"
  network.http.pipelining.firstrequest   auf "true"
  network.http.pipelining.maxrequests   auf "100"

Hoffe mal, ich hab's im Thread nicht überlesen.

----------


## LX-Ben

OK, kann sich wohl nur um den Begriff GUID handeln, der für 'Kenner' selbstsprechend ist --> http://www.google.de/search?q=GUID+A...a=lr%3Dlang_de

Kurzgefasst handelte es sich um den gescheiterten Versuch von Microsoft und Intel in 1999, den PC-Nutzern eine heimliche 'GlobalUserID' unterzujubeln, die sie weltweit identifizierbar gemacht hätten! Beispielsweise dieser Kurzauszug:




> GUID = Globally Unique Identifiers, z.B. 
>           individuelle Seriennummer des Intel-Prozessors Pentium III 
>           GUID von Microsoft bei Online-Registrierung und in Office-Dokumenten (Spezifikation der GUID) 
> 
>      in GUIDs auch Hardware-Spezifika kodiert, z.B. bei der Microsoft-GUID die pro Netzkarte eindeutige MAC-Adresse (Media
>      Access Control) 
> 
>      zunächst war umstritten, ob eine Person / ein Rechner mit Hilfe der MS-GUID identifizierbar ist, aber dann Einsatz zum erfolgreichen Aufspüren des Verursachers des Makrovirus Melissa..

----------


## Sonny

ich kann den Eintrag
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0); 
hinzufügen, aber bei nächsten Start wird er von firefox gelöscht.
Merkwürdig.

----------


## pippi

... in der "user.js" doch wohl eher nicht? Du schreibst den Eintrag in die "prefs.js" und diese wird vielleicht sogar neu geschrieben, weil Du den Schreibzugriff ("chmod -w prefs.js") noch erlaubst? 

Ich habe den Kram hier in meiner "Benutzerkonfiguration" und das bleibt immer alles schön so wie es soll nämlich.

pippi

----------


## fs111

Wenn man das via about**:config eingibt, sollte man sich diese Tricks mit chmod sparen können, dann merkt der sich das auch so.

fs111

----------


## jf2003

der kracher *lol*

----------


## king_of_R&R

hat echt ne menge gebracht! :Big Grin:  

vielen Dank


gruß

king_of_R&R

----------


## Colazwerg

Hallo!

Ich bin ein absoluter Linux-Neuling, bin aber willens komplett umzusteigen. Deshalb wäre ein etwas schnellerer Mozilla-Browser recht angenehm.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo genau ich diese Datei finde und wo ich die Zeile eintragen muss?

Vielen Dank!

Colazwerg

----------


## hp_tux

Hallo,




> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo genau ich diese Datei finde und wo ich die Zeile eintragen muss?




```
about:config
```

wurde in diesem Thread schon besprochen!

Gruß

hp_tux

----------


## notbuu

toll! das ding geht das einem die ohren wackeln!  :Big Grin: 

herzlichen dank für die tipps!

mfg

----------


## BOrNtOFrAg

ich verwend Opera, hehe der is sowieso schon schneller *angeb*

----------


## LX-Ben

Passt hier am besten herein - mit mozilla flüssiger scrollen



> Sie haben vor einiger Zeit Mozilla installiert und sind an sich recht zufrieden damit. Verglichen mit dem Internet Explorer finden Sie aber das Scrollverhalten nicht flüssig genug. Wie überreden Sie Mozilla zu einem IE-ähnlichen Verhalten? --> http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/tipps_...rowser/100629/

----------


## da\/id

thx... hrhr man muss firefox nichtmal neu starten und funktioniert bestens

mfg david

----------


## Kentar

in firefox kann man diesbezüglich auch gleich die Option Smoth-scrolling einschalten.

----------


## drunkenPenguin

Zum Glück kann man das abstellen.

----------


## Joeman

Mein Mozilla rennt jetzt wie Sau.
 :EEK!:  
Danke!

----------


## 7.e.Q

Rasant!   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

